# Oase Biosys Skimmer+ Wie einbauen?



## Klausile (1. Apr. 2009)

Ein sonniges Hallo an alle Teichfreaks,

die Sonne ist da, und schon geht es los mit dem Teichfieber.
Ich habe mich, nachdem ich ja im letzten Jahr meinen Teich kpl. neu/ umgebaut habe entschlossen, doch einen Skimmer einzubauen.
Näheres zu meinem bestehenden Teich findet Ihr hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15834

Ich habe mir einen Oase Biosys Skimmer+ gekauft, da ich den, so hoffe ich, gut in die vorhandene Teichumrandung integrieren kann.

Der Skimmer ist eigentlich für den Betrieb mit einer Pumpe, mit einer Leistung zwischen 6000 und 16000 Liter/h vorgesehen.
Betriebe ich den Skimmer mit einer Pumpe, und lass das Wasser in meinen Pumpenkammer für den Filter pumpen, bleibt kaum noch Saugleistung für den Bodenablauf übrig (die Pumpe in der Sammelkammer bringt 10.000 Liter/Stunde. Alternativ müsste ich den Skimmer an einen eigenen Filter anschließen, denn das Wasser einfach ohne zusätzliche Filterung wieder in den Teich zu leiten wäre doch Blödsinn.

Nun habe ich mir gedacht, ich erweitere die vorhandene Bohrung im Skimmergehäuse auf 70 mm und verbinde den Skimmer direkt mit der Pumpenkammer. Somit hätte ich einen Schwerkraft-Skimmer. Wenn ich dann in die Pumpenkammer eine etwas stärkere Pumpe lege (ich habe noch eine mit 12.0000 Liter hier rumliegen) müsste die Leistung doch für Skimmer und Bodenablauf reichen.

Ich hoffe ich habe es nicht zu umständlich geschrieben und hoffe auf viele Anregungen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Oase Biosys Skimmer+ Wie einbauen?*

So, nun steht fest, wie ich den Skimmer betreiben werde:

Ich bin heute sehr günstig an zwei Bofitec Design Plus Bogensiebfilter gekommen. Einen werde ich mit einer Pumpe an den Skimmer anschließen und das Wasser dann über einen kleinen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich leiten.
Den zweiten nehme ich als Vorfilter für meinen vorhandenen Teichfilter.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Oase Biosys Skimmer+ Wie einbauen?*

Hallo Klaus,..

lese gerade mit Interesse seinen Beitrag,..
bin auch mal auf neuere Bilder und inkl. Skimmer gespannt,.. 
(habe deinen ersten Vorschlag im oberen Beitrag auch nicht ganz verstanden  )

Ich habe selbst so um die 15.000 Liter,.. (will aber auch keine Kois)

wird das bei so viel Strömung nicht fast schon eine "Gegenstromanlage"

ich plätscher da so mit 2500l/h durch meinen Filtergraben und Oase Screenmatic,. (echte 2500 Liter,.. Industriel live mit Strömungssensor gemessen)

Einmal per Stunde mehr als den kompletten Teich hört sich recht viel an  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Klausile (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Oase Biosys Skimmer+ Wie einbauen?*

Hallo Micha,

die Umwälzung ist kein Problem, die Koi stört es nicht und durch die ständige Bewegung wird der meißte Dreck zum Bodenablauf befördert. Man solle nur darauf achten das man wenn möglich eine schöne Kreisbewegung/Strömung erreicht.

Gruß Klaus


----------

